# Angler lassen Einbrecher auffliegen



## Taxidermist (21. September 2022)

Am Kömigsee/Bayern ist Angeln verboten, ist nämlich Nationalpark dort.

Wie man aber aus der Quelle entnehmen kann, ist wohl der Königseggsee gemeint.
Praktikant, bitte etwas besser hinschauen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas. (21. September 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Was würdet Ihr in so einer Situation tun? *


halbehalbe


----------



## silverfish (21. September 2022)

Kippe oder Lampe!


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (21. September 2022)

Och so ein gezielter Wurf mit nem 100g Grundblei zeigt bestimmt seine Wirkung.


----------

